# Que Cable utilizar  para una cañonera necesito como 15mts



## elprofepatas (Jun 21, 2009)

Gracias a antes que nada, fijense que hice un cable para cañonera más o menos como de 15mts o menos, con 2 cables UTP (16hilos uno me sobro) con 2 conectores machos para VGA de 15 pines, pero al momento de probrarlo me sale una sombra a la par de las letras de las mismas letras  si estoy viendo una presentación o incluso a la par del cursor de mouse, alguien me podria indicar cual seria el mejor cable para esto o hay algo que estoy haciendo mal conecte el PIN 1 con 1, 2 con 2 y asi hasta llegar al 15.

Gracias por su respuesta


----------



## capitanp (Jun 21, 2009)

mallado, apantallado, impedancia del cable.... todo mal


----------



## elprofepatas (Jun 22, 2009)

Gracias por tu comentario pero ayudame, no solo me critiques.........es cierto no todos somos pilas......


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2009)

Empleastes cable apantallado?

Si estas seguro que la conexión pin a pin está correcta, solo queda echarle la culpa al cable. Este tiene que ser mallado para evitar cualquier desajuste en la calida de video final.

Pare descartar problemas mayores, pueba con un cable normal la imagen del cañon para ver si aún con el cable original hace lo que describes.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 22, 2009)

no leiste que uso cable utp, el de red ethernet


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2009)

mmm

Se me pasó lo del UTP. 

Entonces, el problema puede ser el Cañon. Habra que hecerle unos diagnosticos. 
A ver que dice elprofepatas

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 22, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> mmm
> 
> Se me pasó lo del UTP.
> 
> ...




noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nena  ! el cable utp e el cale de red no para transmitir senal de video RGB + sinc V+H









lo que hace falta es un cable como este


----------



## elprofepatas (Jun 22, 2009)

Gracias super buena onda y disculpa sabes como se llama este tipo de cables..............para poder conseguirlo y gracias por enseñarme....


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay un error de mi parte, No sabía que se le llamaba UTP al cable de par trenzado, o par trenzado simplemente como lo conozco. Pensaba que usaba el cable correcto en la instalación de video (El cable VGA que menciona el profe patas, pero realmente menciono los conectores) signo de mi completa Distracción al no leer Bien lo que planteo elprofepatas.

PD: Por andar de distraido hasta me cambiaron de sexo  jajajaja    

Queda para la historia, Directo a Metidas de pata en nuestro foro .

Saludos y sepan disculpar mi Distracción e Ignorancia, mi fuerte no son los cables.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unshielded_Twisted_Pair


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 11, 2009)

hola profepatas, si todavia no has conseguido el cable apropiado, puedes probar colocando unas ferritas en cada extremo del cable, ellas  mejoran en algo la calidad de la señal.

Salu2
MAc


----------



## capitanp (Jul 12, 2009)

Pulsar71 dijo:
			
		

> hola profepatas, si todavia no has conseguido el cable apropiado, puedes probar colocando unas ferritas en cada extremo del cable, ellas  mejoran en algo la calidad de la señal.
> 
> Salu2
> MAc




Comentario Totalmente erroneo


las ferritas se usan como filtro


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 12, 2009)

por eso mismo serviran de filtro a las señales enviadas y ayudaran en algo, por lo menos dejalo que experimente, asi aprendera algo y luego lo comentara y nos dira que sucedio y aprenderas de la experiencia de otros, y no me hagas tal alboroto porque te encierro dentro de la botella junto con tu microperro.

Salu2
Mac


----------



## capitanp (Jul 12, 2009)

pero no ves que esta usando un cable de red UTP sin balun, es como conectar el videocable con un cable de telefono


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 12, 2009)

che... que importa que mal...pero funciona....


----------



## capitanp (Jul 15, 2009)

Pulsar71 dijo:
			
		

> che... que importa que mal...pero funciona....





no no funciona


----------

